# Slow Rising Beta/Hcg and Progesterone



## 35_Smiling

I am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:

(Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI. 
(Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opk&#8217;s and logged every morning). 
(Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone 
(Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
(Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43 &#8211; started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
(Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
(Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
(Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of cause&#8230;I want to wait it out.
(Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4. 
(Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
(Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
(Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3

So now you see my worries&#8230;each week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that &#8220;Baby Simo&#8221; will pull through&#8230;although I just want to give up at times.

Has this happen to you? Do you know if anyone experience something like this?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi 35, I'm sorry you're going through this. Speaking from 'experience' it doesn't look so good to be honest. I saw you had noone respond so didn't want to read and run. I think the best thing you can do is prepare for the worst but hope for the best. Get regualar scans from here on in. Good luck to you x


----------



## croydongirl

I know that at a certain point hcg doesn't double anymore it rises more slowly. I am 5w2days today and have had blood drawn every couple of days because I have had multiple m/c and because at 9dpo my hcg was only 6.6. Mine has doubled every time but then today my doc told me they didn't want to do any more blood tests because the levels would stop doubling soon and they didn't want me to worry something was wrong. Instead, they are doing an early scan on Wednesday. Sorry you are going through this, I know exactly how you feel because I have been there before. I hope you have a good support system around you whatever happens. Wishing you all the best for good news at your scan.


----------



## 35_Smiling

filipenko32 said:


> Hi 35, I'm sorry you're going through this. Speaking from 'experience' it doesn't look so good to be honest. I saw you had noone respond so didn't want to read and run. I think the best thing you can do is prepare for the worst but hope for the best. Get regualar scans from here on in. Good luck to you x

Thank you so much for being honest with me. I have started to prepare for the worst and hanging on to faith too. Thank you very much once again.:hugs:

_______________________




croydongirl said:


> I know that at a certain point hcg doesn't double anymore it rises more slowly. I am 5w2days today and have had blood drawn every couple of days because I have had multiple m/c and because at 9dpo my hcg was only 6.6. Mine has doubled every time but then today my doc told me they didn't want to do any more blood tests because the levels would stop doubling soon and they didn't want me to worry something was wrong. Instead, they are doing an early scan on Wednesday. Sorry you are going through this, I know exactly how you feel because I have been there before. I hope you have a good support system around you whatever happens. Wishing you all the best for good news at your scan.

Thank you so much for being honest with me too. I hate taking the blood work weekly but because of my past my doctor want to keep track of my hcg. I am holding on to faith and I've also started to prepare for the worst at well. I figuard it would give it until 10 or 12 weeks and if no sign then perhaps do an d&c so we can start over.


----------



## puppycat

I don't have anything to add but wanted to send you :hugs: x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Evening Ladies,

Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.

Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s. 

Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:

I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.

This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:

Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all 
Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

You're so strong hun.
I hope it goes as well as it can tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

puppycat said:


> You're so strong hun.
> I hope it goes as well as it can tomorrow :hugs:

 Thank you so much hun.


----------



## nursekelly

so very sorry you're having to go through this. will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## croydongirl

I am glad you have found peace. I know it is such a heard decision and such a difficult situation. I hope that everything goes well, an I look forward to seeing you back here very soon. 
All the best, sending hugs your way x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Puppycat: Thank you so much. The surgery went well on Wednesday, Dec.7. I am doing great and just cant wait to start up again lol

Nursekelly: Thank you for your kind words and prayers. Congratulations to you on your bfp! :wohoo::yippee:

Croydongirl: Thank you for your kind words. I do look forward to returning soon. Fingers Cross its not too long lol Congratulations to you to on your bfp!


----------

